# Mystery Grass Part 5



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

What type of grass do you think this is? My guess would be maybe hard fescue?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Did the mods move this?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, this is just a stab but, Rough Bluegrass?

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/rough-bluegrass/


On further looking I think you nailed it in your original post:

Hard fescue
This is a special-purpose, semi-erect, densely tufted, drought-tolerant, perennial, cool-season bunchgrass that is highly competitive, durable and shade tolerant with an extensive root system. Its primary use is for revegetation of disturbed areas, roadsides, ditch banks, conservation plantings and turf around farmyards, airports and other heavy-use areas. Shallow planting is critical. Seedlings develop slowly the first year.

https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publications/livestock/ranchers-guide-to-grassland-management-iv#section-56


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

440mag said:


> On further looking I think you nailed it in your original post:
> 
> Hard fescue
> This is a special-purpose, semi-erect, densely tufted, drought-tolerant, perennial, cool-season bunchgrass that is highly competitive, durable and shade tolerant with an extensive root system. Its primary use is for revegetation of disturbed areas, roadsides, ditch banks, conservation plantings and turf around farmyards, airports and other heavy-use areas. Shallow planting is critical. Seedlings develop slowly the first year.
> ...


Wow, lots of great info here! Thanks @440mag ! The quest to find a grass/cover crop that will grow successfully in my sandy prairie-like soil continues!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL, them folks up in North Dakota probably know what'll grow on Mars! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------

